# Cameras



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

What kind of cameras have you guys got? are they any good for novice photographers? i just bought a fuji finepix s8100fd and can't make my mind up, prob cos i dont know how to work it properly.
thx


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i hear thats a good little DSLRmini so it should be good for novice use. i have too much equiptment to mention but i'm a nikon user, so all nikon for me, my main camera body being a D200 but i do have a compact olympus which i'm upgrading to an ixus so going to canon just for my snaps!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm very tempted to swap this one in for a D40. i've used the one up from that and liked it. we will see


----------

